# Softest shooting .40 Pistol



## CZURAZ (May 27, 2008)

Which will have the least amount of felt recoil:

Chambered in .40 S&W:

1911
High Power
Beretta PX4
Beretta 96
Steyr M40
CZ 75B
HK p2000
HK USPc
M&P 40
Glock G22
Other


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

The one that is heaviest and generates the least amount of energy at the muzzle. The problem with that is shorter barrels (lighter guns) generate less energy. 1911s and Glocks are notorious for having a low bore axis, which causes recoil to be more of a rearward push than forcing the muzzle to climb. The .40S&W is a pretty snappy cartridge.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I haven't shot the .40 S&W in any of thoes guns but a lot of police outfits have the Glock 22 so it must be a good duty pistol. I have shot it in the Sigma .40VE and it shoots good. No problems.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm gonna say the Beretta 96 has got to be one of the softest shooters on the list because it is in the 9mm version. It's a big, heavy gun and absorbs much of the throwback.

There's probably a few guys around here that have every single gun on your list and can give you the definitive answer. :mrgreen:


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I've shot a few of those guns and the Beretta 96 was the easiest on recoil. As I found out from this forum, you can make additional modifications to help reduce felt recoil as well, such as installing a heavier slide spring/guide rod assembly. You can also add a heavy front rail attachment to reduce muzzle flip. These mods will contribute to reduced felt recoil of any of these choices. The real question is, "Why not go to a 9mm or 1911 .45 in the gun you like best instead of choosing the most controllable .40"? 

A Beretta 96 was my first gun and I wanted it in .40 because I had shot a Sig 226 in .40 in the past and loved it. I now think that the .40 caliber doesn't really meet my needs in the areas of accuracy, economy or defense. I'm not saying it's a bad choice for everyone but I've turned to a 9mm for CC, a 1911 .45 and a .22 for target and a .380 for pocket. My advice would be to look around and shoot some more before deciding on a .40 with low recoil. If you do maintain your current mindset though, add the Sig 226 to your list.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I agree with the other fellows: the Beretta 96 is the softest-shooting gun on that list, and I think I have shot them all except the PX4 in .40.


----------



## Xenogy (Jan 8, 2008)

Beretta 96, 90-two (.40), PX4 are all pretty close. The trigger on the PX4 is nice in SA and beats the other berettas in DA mode. In DA it's lighter and smoother. Also the PX4 controls are easily reachable where as the other two I have to shift my grip to reach them.

The Glock 22 has the most recoil on the list. However I can shoot the Glock quicker and with better consistency.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2007)

Xenogy said:


> The Glock 22 has the most recoil on the list.


I have the G23 and I have to agree. Polymer frame probably has a lot to do with it.


----------



## CZURAZ (May 27, 2008)

Just came back from the range testing a Beretta 96. It was snappier than the M&P and had more muzzle rise.


----------



## SigShooter127 (Apr 13, 2008)

I havnt shot them all, but I havnt shot anything nicer than my Sig p226 stainless in .40


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I agree that the 96 has more muzzle flip than the M&P - which is entirely predictable due to the 96's higher bore axis - but I think the thump in the hand is less.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Mike Barham said:


> I agree with the other fellows: the Beretta 96 is the softest-shooting gun on that list, and I think I have shot them all except the PX4 in .40.


I have a PX4 40 cal. It is the softest shooting 40 cal I have ever shot. A few months ago, I ran into someone with a stainless Beretta 96 with a brigadier slide. He let me shoot it.

I then went back to shooting my 40 cal PX4. The PX4 is a softer shooter than the 96!


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I will defer to *Shipwreck*, since I haven't shot the PX4 .40.


----------



## viper101 (Feb 22, 2007)

you might try the new XDM .40


----------



## KCabbage (Jun 4, 2008)

What, no Smith and Wessons?


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Softest Recoil in .40 S&W*

My H&H USP40 wins here hands down with the Sig 2340 a close second. With that said I carry a Beretta 96. I haven't shot a .40 that was too "snappy". The most agressive ammo has been from CorBon and PMC so far with the PMC Starfire chrono'd at 1193fps and the Corbon at 1203fps. Gotta qualify the round for IDPA use. I like the weight on the 96 and the grip just plain fits my hand. My 96 INOX has a sprinco recoil reducer in it and it make a difference. The CCW black 96 has an LMS-1441 guide rod laser sight in it, hence no recoil reducer.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

(This post has been deleted by its author. It was not appropriate to the thread subject matter.)


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I got as friend with a Kimber that is chambered in 40..has almost no muzzle flip. If you didn't know better one would think it was a 9mm. I think it's a weight issue mostly. Now I'm not a big Kimber fan and wont say run out and get one but maybe that type of frame will provide the lower recoil being searched for:smt1099

I have a Para P 16 that is one of the best shooting 40's I've ever fired. The same type frame with the same results. I will admit that the Kimber seemed to be a little less recoil than mine but the Para's is a non issue with me.


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

There is no doubt in my mind that the Browning High-Power is the softest shooting 40 S&W out there. Regards, Richard 

My BHP 40 S&W:


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 1, 2008)

I have not shot any 40's yet but I just traded for a Sigma VE40. I shoot 357 and 45 mostly so the 40 should be nice.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Sorry - I still say the PX4.

I don't even care for the 40 cal round - and I finally bought a PX4 because of the low recoil.


----------



## JJ (Jun 13, 2008)

one of the biggest reasons ive been coverted to the M&P is the lack of felt recoil relative to other pistols in the same calibers(other polymers anyway).

ive heard explanations of why(some i believe have been mentioned here)...the "why" doesnt really matter to me though,just the end results.

btw-muzzle flip is what im talking about...getting that front sight back on target.

i havent shot the 96,but next time out i'll shoot my M&P9 and 92 side by side and see what thats like.


----------

